# Rubbing/grinding noise when turning left.



## f1r3mn1 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a 03 Max. with 97,000 miles. Recently I noticed a rubbing noise in the right front when turning left at slow speeds. Now this noise sames to be getting worse and more of a metalic grinding noise. After the car has sat over night and turning left out of my driveway the sound will continue when going straight only for a few minutes. My CV boots are in good shape with no cracks or grease leaking. The bearing are tight and quite while driving. My power steering fluid is full and I have no leaks anywhere. Any suggestion's?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Backing plate, just behind rotors? Pads or rotors?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The brake pad wear indicator is probably scratching the rotor; if so, it means the brake pads have worn down considerably; time for new brake pads.


----------



## f1r3mn1 (Sep 19, 2008)

metro273 said:


> Backing plate, just behind rotors? Pads or rotors?


I just replaced my brake pads and rotors about two months ago and have had no problems with them. I recently checked them again and everything is good there. I think it may be my bearing or the CV half shaft that is making the noise.


----------



## JustAnotherCarDude (Apr 1, 2020)

i have a 2015 and am having the same problems. Its a scrapping noise and now I am able to see scratch marks on the inside of the rim. I cant see anything or anything close in contact with it but still the noise and scrapping happens at low speeds


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

apparently if you're starting to see scratch marks on the inside of the wheel, it's making contact with something on the suspension. If you have custom wheels with incorrect off-sets, that may be the problem. Jack the car up and have someone turn the steering wheel to the extreme ends left and right; observe if the inside of the wheel is touching anything.


----------

